# What Is This Fish?



## Helperwolf (May 7, 2006)

Can anyone help me identify this fish? I've had no luck finding out what it is. all help, Info, and links are greatly appreciated! It is a saltwater fish, and i believe it is tropical.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

your gonna need a clearer pic


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

It's a green black striped fish


----------



## Helperwolf (May 7, 2006)

Heres a pic without flash.


----------



## IVIorgan2 (Jul 19, 2006)

Widebar datnoid i think


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

IVIorgan2 said:


> Widebar datnoid i think


you do realize this is is a saltwater subforum right?

def not a dat.


----------



## Helperwolf (May 7, 2006)

its supposedly some kinda snapper but i cant find it on any search engine result. i cant find a picture either.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I would pm the pic to fish finder and see what he has to say about this one-


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

what size is this fish?

ALOT of slatwater fish have very differnt colors when they are juvis


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

can you get a clearer picture of the fish..


----------

